# Can't play burned games?



## Deleted User (May 24, 2017)

So I just softmodded my Xbox with Splinter Cell and did all that good stuff. I can play legitimate games no problem but I cant seem to get burned games to work. I boot into the softmodded menu and when I put my burned game in and hit Launch DVD (Ive tried a couple like GTA San Andreas and NFL 2K4) it will display the title like it's going to boot but then it kicks me back into the softmodded menu. What's strange is that I can rip the game to the hard drive just fine using DVD2Xbox. I don't have a big HDD yet though so continuing to do that isn't an option for me.

I use Verbatim DVD-R and I burned the ISO through IMGBurn at 4x which is the lowest speed my drive will burn.

Am I missing something here? Do I need to install something extra in addition to the softmod? Am I burning the game wrong? Please help me out here as I can't find anything else like this online.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 24, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> So I just softmodded my Xbox with Splinter Cell and did all that good stuff. I can play legitimate games no problem but I cant seem to get burned games to work. I boot into the softmodded menu and when I put my burned game in and hit Launch DVD (Ive tried a couple like GTA San Andreas and NFL 2K4) it will display the title like it's going to boot but then it kicks me back into the softmodded menu. What's strange is that I can rip the game to the hard drive just fine using DVD2Xbox. I don't have a big HDD yet though so continuing to do that isn't an option for me.
> 
> I use Verbatim DVD-R and I burned the ISO through IMGBurn at 4x which is the lowest speed my drive will burn.
> 
> ...


No it should work but how well is your dvd drive laser working?


----------



## Stephano (May 24, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> No it should work but how well is your dvd drive laser working?


It would have to if was able to mod with splinter cell


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> No it should work but how well is your dvd drive laser working?


It works just fine, I just played through the entirety of a real copy of Shenmue 2 on it and have messed around with Splinter Cell and Halo 2 for a bit. It wont even boot these burned games, but like I said above I can rip them and play the rips just fine.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 24, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> It works just fine, I just played through the entirety of a real copy of Shenmue 2 on it and have messed around with Splinter Cell and Halo 2 for a bit. It wont even boot these burned games, but like I said above I can rip them and play the rips just fine.


What drive brand is it and what dashboard are you using?


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> What drive brand is it and what dashboard are you using?


Im using Evolution X and if you mean the drive in the Xbox it appears to be the Thomson one


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 24, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> Im using Evolution X and if you mean the drive in the Xbox it appears to be the Thomson one


Thomson drives are picky.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Thomson drives are picky.


Any suggestions then?


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 24, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> Any suggestions then?


Try a different dash.


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

can confirm that thompson drive are picky with burned disc. same disc worked fine on my hitachi but would not work on thompson.

i was using a verbatim dvd+rw so it is possible that the thompson drive doesn't like verbatim disc you could try a different brand.


----------

